# Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]


----------



## guidodungel (28. Juli 2009)

*Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn ich mir ein ABO leisten könnte, würde ich das Enermax Gehäuse nehmen.
Leider bleibt vom Familienbudged nicht viel über für persönliche Wünsche


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]*

BOAR ^^ das mit der Tastatur ist meine idee gewesen ^^hehe


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]*

Netzteil von Ehnermax könnte mich interressieren,aber nur 350 Watt ist zu wenig.Ein 550 Watt Netzteil sollte es schon sein.


----------



## guidodungel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Abo-Angebote: u. a. Enermax-Netzteil, Enermax-Gehäuse, Roccat Valo [ANZEIGE]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Netzteil von Ehnermax könnte mich interressieren,aber nur 350 Watt ist zu wenig.Ein 550 Watt Netzteil sollte es schon sein.



*Ehnermax* ist geil


----------

